# Star Wars Episode 9 wird alle Trilogien miteinander verbinden



## Darkmoon76 (19. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9 wird alle Trilogien miteinander verbinden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9 wird alle Trilogien miteinander verbinden*


----------



## Wamboland (20. Oktober 2017)

Seinen Namensvetter J.J. Binks sollte er aber draußen lassen ...


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2017)

klingt so ein wenig, als wenn man zurück nach Naboo gehen würde oder Luke nach Tattooine
zumindest wird es mit Schauspielern schwer, weil so ein Rex sieht ja schon 15 Jahre nach EP3. nicht mehr so superfrisch aus und dann nochmal ~40 Jahre in die Zukunft?


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2017)

> Fakt ist, Star Wars Episode 9 wird das Universum verbinden und daraus eine große, zusammenhängende Geschichte machen.


Versteh ich nicht. zB die ersten 6 Filme sind doch schon eine zusammenhängende, verbundene Geschichte, die  den Aufstieg und Fall des Anakin Skywalker beschreiben. Wie will man die jetzt in Nachhinein "verbinden"? 

Das macht für mich gerade soviel Sinn, als würde ein Zauberer die Bühne mit einem Tisch betreten, ihn dort hinstellen und großartig ankündigen, daß er diesen jetzt gleich vor unseren Augen in einen Tisch verwandeln würde ...


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> klingt so ein wenig, als wenn man zurück nach Naboo gehen würde oder Luke nach Tattooine
> zumindest wird es mit Schauspielern schwer, weil so ein Rex sieht ja schon 15 Jahre nach EP3. nicht mehr so superfrisch aus und dann nochmal ~40 Jahre in die Zukunft?



Jangos Klone altern ja doppelt so schnell wie andere Menschen, daher wird es mit einem Auftritt eines Captain Rex schwierig, der wäre dann ja biologisch ca. 120 Jahre alt, eher noch höher (32 vSuY4 bis ca 30+ nSuE)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich vermute diese Verbindung wird irgendetwas mit Snoke zu tun haben. Vielleicht wird seine wahre Identität enthüllt und es stellt sich heraus dass er in Wahrheit eine Figur ist die hier und da in den vorherigen Trilogien auftauchte.

Sowas in der Art könnte ich mir vorstellen...



Spoiler



Obi? Qui-Gon?? [emoji50] [emoji6] [emoji1]



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dosentier (20. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht ist Snoke ja auch einfach der Imperator.
Ob er wirklich tot ist, kann ja auch niemand sagen.
Mittlerweile wundert mich da nichts mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Snoke ja auch einfach der Imperator.
> Ob er wirklich tot ist, kann ja auch niemand sagen.
> Mittlerweile wundert mich da nichts mehr.



Naja er fiel Kilometer tief in den Reaktorschacht, kurz danach explodierte der zweite Todesstern.
Zudem gibt es ja noch die Battlefront 2 Szene hier, wo der Tod des Imperators gleich zu Beginn des Videos erwähnt wird.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSTgu2gj-Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## moeykaner (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke das sie eine Verbindung zwischen Snoke und Darth Plagueis schaffen werden.

Ich denke in der Richtung wäre das meiste Potenzial für eine gute Geschichte.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Oktober 2017)

ich frage mich, was das jetzt heißen soll... die teile sind doch miteinander verbunden. ich befürchte, dass Abrams bei Episode 9 halt alles bekannte der zwei anderen Trilogien irgendwie reinquetschen will, wie in Episode 7...


----------

